# Hyla ebraccata breeding time



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,
I normally read a lot of info on Dendroboard but nearly never post.
Here I've decided to post some picture of Hyla ebraccata breeding.
I breed a lot of treefrog and darts and this night my ebraccata have lay eggs and I was not lazy so I took pics.

Here is the breeding tank









One of the pairs moving around (by the way, like a lot of treefrog, they lay egg in the morning when there is sunlight)

























Here is the pair laying









They lay small amount of eggs on the tip of many leaves
here are the leaves removed from the terrarium








Here is a close up









Then I fix the leaves with masking tape in a clear container with water at the bottom and put the top

















The eggs should hatch in 2-3 days, they develop very fast.
I will post other pics when they will hatch.

Hope you like


----------



## pinocchio (Aug 11, 2006)

well done !!!!!!!! both of U and the frogs ~ ~


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

awsome! ebraccata are awsome looking frogs. i would love to get some one day. Currently i got leucs breeding and i would love to get my red eyes to start next year if i can.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

very cool, be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2006)

Great Job! Could you provide some info on how you go about breeding ebraccata? Do they breed like RETFs? Do you use a rain chamber? What sex ratio do you use? Do you cycle them? What humidity are they kept at during the non-breeding season? Thanks! And, again, great job!

Tom Lozito


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Wow awesome job with them! Good luck with the offspring. I am also interested in hearing more about them.


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.
I keep these frog similar as my red eye and other south american treefrog.
The temperature is around 20-22 at night and 25 during the day (summer temps can be higher). I keep these temp year round.
The humidity factor, as in a lot of frog species, is the trigger for breeding.
You dont need a rain chamber, and actually I prefer not using one because the eggs are small and would be destroyed by rain.
I just cover all ventilation and mist a lot. They are not hard frog to breed.
With treefrog I always use 1 female for at least 2 males.
During the dry season I just put more ventilations to the tank but I have the same number of misting.

OK, for the update
This morning an other pair had lay eggs

















now I have two of those









And finally, here are the embryo of the first clutch (they only have 36 hours)









All the best


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Wow they sure grow fast. How easy/difficult are these frogs to observe? They seem to be a great viviarium candidate.


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

They are great frog for the terrarium,
because they are small (smaller than a clown) they wont trash the vegetation of your tank like some of the larger treefrog.
I have a friend that keep some in he's azureus tank and they do well on fruitfly.
They are very agile and alert frog, very easy to observe during the night also.


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

The first batch of eggs have already hatch. The tads are son tiny I cant take picture. At first they dont move but in 2 days they will be swimming everywhere.


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

The second clutch as hatch.

Also yesterday, my red eye tree frog and Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis have layed a lots of eggs.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sounds like you are pretty busy over there! Nice work.


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Hehe, it is the only way if I want to slow down frog export a little bit....they are much better in their habitats. It is working quite good here in Canada as the number of WC frogs (red eye, phyllomedusa, clown...) has significantly decreased. It is the only way I found to do a little bit of tropical frog ''conservation''  

A few week ago I had plenty of Phyllomedusa tomopterna and big eye treefrog. Right now, I have a lot of big eye tree frog tads and red eye as well in the water.

All the best


----------



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

*The tank looks awesome! What do you recommend for the setup for hyla ebraccata?

What other tree frogs do you breed?

All the best,
Nick*


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Congrats, those are very cool frogs!


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,
For my treefrog tank, I love to use one big piece of woods ans broad leaves aroids such as Anthurium, Philodendron and Spathiphyllum. Normally, I silicone panels of cork in the bottom and background and the terrariums all have a drains. I can raise the water level to flood the whole tank by just inserting an extension to the drain.

All the best

P.S: Asturianu, I've sent you the list before, you bought ebraccata from me a few month ago :wink:


----------



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

*I knew they looked simliar to mine!! 

I liked what you said about the tanks. I am in the process of doing a few of my tanks over again. For the ones that I bought from you, what size tank would you put them in? 

Also, I spoke to Mark before and he said that he would ship to the US if I purchased frogs from you. I would be interested in buying more ebraccata from you. Would you be willing to sell me some?

All the best,
Nick*


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,
I normally put my ebraccata in 20+ gallons. I love the 45x45x60cm exo-terra.

No problem if you want some more ebraccata as Mark can ship them.

All the best


----------



## frogfan (Jun 24, 2005)

Can I get the list of the frogs you breed? Would you offer any of the adult ebraccatas? I've been breeding Moreletii, Callidryas, and Corticale for some time now, and I'm anxious to get a new species going. Let me know if you have any adults for sale. Thanks.
Kyle


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

you look very busy it looks like you shouldnt have any leaves in that exo tera lol congratz on all the eggs btw


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,
I dont breed very rare stuff: red eye, tomopterna, hypochondrialis, clown, ebraccata, marmorata, big eye....and darts.

Yha, that is why I dont put expensive plants in their terra...the leaves are always shrinking


----------



## MegophryidaeMan (Oct 22, 2006)

Do you find the marmorata difficult to breed? How are yours set up? I don't mean to hijack this thread, but if I did, maybe you could e-mail me and let me know if you would rather not tell me here. Anyhow, just very curious.


----------



## frogfan (Jun 24, 2005)

Do you have any adults for sale: Ebbracata, CLowns, or TOmopterna? THanks


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

I find the marmorata quite easy to breed, I keep them in groups of 2 females, 3 males. After a dry season (only a water bowl and no misting for at least 2 month, I just introduce them in a rain chamber having a few branches and philodendron vines and the botton flood with 2 inches of water
These frogs lay eggs directly in water in a sticky film...the eggs are very hard to take care as they cannot be removed and it stick everywhere. I let the tads hatch in the rain chamber (only 24 hours in the eggs!!!), they are tiny...maybe 3 days latter you can beggin removing them (good hunt as they can lay easily up to 1000 eggs).
The tads are easy to raise but but be sure to give them a lot of room, good food (mix of different high grade fish formula) and temperature around 24C otherwise the froglet will be small and therefor very hard to feed.
Also, never feed fruitfly as the main food for baby hylids as they wont grow.

Hope it help


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Frogfan, unfortunatly I never sell adult as Cbb adult would be too expensive for the market, also too time (6-8 month) and room consuming.

All the best


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome breeding pics. I love those guys. I think they are way under-represented in the hobby. 

Will you be offering cbb youngsters in the spring then? I have had my eyes on this species for a while, but do not want to by wild-caught.


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi, Mark Pepper might be offering these nice fellow for sale in Spring.

All the best


----------



## MegophryidaeMan (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd definately like to get some of the babies if any of them come to the states  I keep leucophyllata, but I have not yet bred them, but am working on it  Anyhow, I would really love to get some of your ebraccata.


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

a little update,
a lot of ebraccata tads in the water,
here is some pics

























Also here is pics of red eye laying

















All the best


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Awesome! Any estimates on tad numbers?


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

maybe aroud 100+ split in different containers.

All the best


----------

